# Wearing chukkas in summer acceptable?



## richb (Oct 2, 2005)

This may be a bit of a rudimentary question, but is it generally considered acceptable to wear chukka type boots in the summer? Or is wearing a boot a fall and winter thing only if it isn't raining?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Certainly acceptable - the style came from India, after all, for polo-playing pukka sahibs.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

There's nothing seasonal about Chukkas to me - any time of year is fine.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

richb said:


> This may be a bit of a rudimentary question, but is it generally considered acceptable to wear chukka type boots in the summer? Or is wearing a boot a fall and winter thing only if it isn't raining?


Chukkas are a year-round item, for me anyway. Only thing I change up with the seasons is the thickness of sock used.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Wearing them today because of the rain.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I wear them when it's cooler because I'm a heat wimp, not because there isn't any 'rule' that you shouldn't.:cool2:


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

This first chukkas I was familiar with as a lad with the old Clarks' Desert Boots. If they were good enough for the British forces in North Africa, they ought to be good enough for hot-weather wear here!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I've always thought chukkas were great for summer since the related desert boot is worn in the desert. I can't wear them in winter because of snow. I haven't worn them yet this summer because in New York it has been raining every day so far.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt S said:


> I've always thought chukkas were great for summer since the related desert boot is worn in the desert. I can't wear them in winter because of snow. I haven't worn them yet this summer because in New York it has been raining every day so far.


i feel your pain. I love wearing my unlined Chukkas in the summer, but as you said, it has rained or has threatened rain almost every day in NYC this summer. Which, in addition to the Chukkas, has prevented a lot of other summer clothes from coming out much.


----------



## richb (Oct 2, 2005)

I meant chukkas in general, not desert boots specifically.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

The name "chukka" has almost become a generic term for any boot akin to the original chukka desert boot. Chukkas in general, whether original or not can be worn year-round.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Chukka's are certainly 'all-year' footwear options for me...the perfect compromise between low-quarter shoe and high-top boot designs! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

richb said:


> This may be a bit of a rudimentary question, but is it generally considered acceptable to wear chukka type boots in the summer? Or is wearing a boot a fall and winter thing only if it isn't raining?


I fully support what others have said; but your unusual question raises another, who put the idea in your head, who sowed the seed that chukksa boots might not be acceptable in summer? Whoever it was knows nothing about the history of footwear.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Although I have two pair I wear year-round, I have always thought of it as a summer shoe. 

Speaking of summer, can anyone remember why it's "no suede in summer"?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

To me it's a kind of a weekend shoe, not matter what time of year. Of course, for the retired every night is Friday night and every day is Saturday.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Orsini said:


> Although I have two pair I wear year-round, I have always thought of it as a summer shoe.
> 
> Speaking of summer, can anyone remember why it's "no suede in summer"?


"No suede in summer"? Who the hell came up with that one? Well, I guess it's good-bye to my white bucks...and everybody else's for that matter! Does this also apply to high-end spectator shoes that use white suede?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds like something some iGent poo-bah over on the 'other forum' proclaimed. Twaddle, absolute twaddle.


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

I think the "rule" is no suede when it's raining... or snowing... or sleeting. Unless one wants no-longer-suede.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Now _that_ makes sense!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

JLibourel said:


> "No suede in summer"? Who the hell came up with that one?...


No need to get upset, old man. I was just asking.

I have a vague recolecction of hearing this in my youth and recently there was a reference to it on SF. No one there could remember either.

Sator would know this.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> Sounds like something some iGent poo-bah over on the 'other forum' proclaimed. Twaddle, absolute twaddle.


No. It's real old..


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay then, it's _old_ twaddle! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> Okay then, it's _old_ twaddle! :icon_smile_big:


But why is it there?


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Orsini said:


> Speaking of summer, can anyone remember why it's "no suede in summer"?


I seem to remember something about that as well. I have always ignored it:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Good idea. Unreasonable traditions should be discarded.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Pale_Male said:


> I think the "rule" is no suede when it's raining... or snowing... or sleeting. Unless one wants no-longer-suede.


When I was young, the rain and slush in Seattle created challenges for those of us who wanted to wear Clarks Desert Boots. But we persisted and wore them during the two months of light drizzle that is called "summer" in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Orsini said:


> Although I have two pair


pairs not pair. This error is becoming far too common.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> pairs not pair. This error is becoming far too common.


There you go again.


----------

